# ...



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Words cannot describe the embarrasment the Kings must feel right now... Alls i can say is, Bibby die, Miller die, Vlade die, and B-Jax COME BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK PLEAAAAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IF I SEE BIBBY LET ANOTHER PG TORCH HIM ILL DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

ok calm down. they are still the 1 seed in the west. this is just a slump they are going through working in (or throwing back in forcefully) webber back into the lineup. the same thing happened in '01. the kings played HORRORIBLY for 9 games..5-4 including back-to-back blowouts..and even the wins were ugly. They then went on a 12 game winning streak. Have faith my fellow Kings fan.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Words cannot describe the embarrasment the Kings must feel right now... Alls i can say is, Bibby die, Miller die, Vlade die, and B-Jax COME BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK PLEAAAAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IF I SEE BIBBY LET ANOTHER PG TORCH HIM ILL DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


It's fun watching you spaz out. :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man, this makes the Nets accomplishments so much lesser.

-Petey


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

well i guess ur just feeling the same pain we are watching the kings continually beat the lakers this season (3 in a row including to preseason) only to hear charles and magic jabber on about what the lakers did wrong..sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> well i guess ur just feeling the same pain we are watching the kings continually beat the lakers this season (3 in a row including to preseason) only to hear charles and magic jabber on about what the lakers did wrong..sucks doesn't it?


Wow, counting preseason? :laugh:

You've beat the Lakers legitimately once this season. The other game was clearly worthless since Kobe, Karl and Shaq were all out with injuries. 

Yes, there's plenty of reason to doubt the Kings, considering the Lakers have beaten them in the playoffs and have come out no worse than .500 against them in the most recent regular season (2002-2003, 2-2). Now you're up 2-0 this season with two more to go. Though, Kobe won't be playing the next time the Kings and Lakers meet, so who knows, Kings may actually win a series against the Lakers, though still just a regular season series. We all know regular season series' don't mean much, otherwise the Kings should be concerened that they're 1-3 against the Blazers this season.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

BBBBBBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


Not only is the loss hilarious but then Kings fans try to console themselves by saying "at least we beat the Lakers." You sound like all the crappy teams in the league that are happy with their crappy season as long as they beat the Lakers.

BBBBBBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

hey bandwagon man, calm all that ignorance down. there's people tryin to think over here.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> hey bandwagon man, calm all that ignorance down. there's people tryin to think over here.


Are you talking to Sackings??

And let me help you so you dont have to think so hard...2 plus 2 equals four.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Its alright, theyll pick ut back up


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

dude all i was saying was that it's annoying when people are so biased that all they can talk about after a game is how one of the teams beat themselves. i said nothing about how almighty the kings were because they've beaten the lakers everytime they've played them this season.

and i do see how if the kings beat the lakers without 2 of their all-stars then it worthless..because there's no way it was possible for a team missing 2 all-stars to beat a great team that is close to full strength


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

didnt the lakers lose to atlanta a month or two ago? ...no room to talk...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> dude all i was saying was that it's annoying when people are so biased that all they can talk about after a game is how one of the teams beat themselves. i said nothing about how almighty the kings were because they've beaten the lakers everytime they've played them this season.
> 
> and i do see how if the kings beat the lakers without 2 of their all-stars then it worthless..because there's no way it was possible for a team missing 2 all-stars to beat a great team that is close to full strength


The point was that you console yourself after Kings losses by saying "at least we beat the Lakers." Thats hilarious, but sad.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

umm..ok...if u really wanna think that's what i was saying, i can't change your mind for u


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah, dont pretend you were'nt implying it, why else would you even bring up the Lakers...not to mention that you brought up the fact that the Kings have beaten the Lakers this year. The fact is you brought it up out of the blue to grasp onto some semblance of hope since you lost to a crappy team...just as I said.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

If I must continue explaining what I said over and over, it was because it was an example of when the Kings had won and all I heard on TNT afterward were Charles and Magic ***** about what the Lakers did wrong. Just like how people (including me a little bit) in this thread were complaining about what the Kings did wrong instead of crediting the Nets.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah sure, thats why you added the words "continually" and "3 in a row including to preseason." The rest of what you said doesnt even seem relevant to the topic.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Man, this makes the Nets accomplishments so much lesser.
> 
> -Petey


it was relevent to this ^ post.


----------

